# internet disconnects accessing a specific web site



## jfscullion (Aug 13, 2007)

I maintain a web site (www.daytonff.com). I recently did the monthly update, and now whenever I attempt to access the web site, as soon as the home page connects it immediately disconnects me from the internet. 
I can successfully connect to this web site from my laptop, wirelessly connected thru the desktop computer, but the desktop computer disconnects every time I try to access.

Any ideas as to what's happening?

I have run Defender, eTrust pest patrol, eTrust antivirus, AdAware, RegisterBooster2.


----------



## jfscullion (Aug 13, 2007)

BTW, I forgot to mention that I have no problem accessing other web sites; just this one gives me a problem, AND it's MINE!!!
Joe


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

is your java up to date?


----------



## jfscullion (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks, WOX. Removed the Java Runtime Environment ver. 6 and all is well. Must have gotten corrupted somehow.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

just to make sure
download a fresh copy of java here and install it. try again and post back the result.


----------



## jfscullion (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay, thanks for the link. Did that and all is still okay. Funny thing, I have a small java applet site counter on that page; when I removed the Java RE and accessed the page, the counter still worked. Wonder why that is?
Is the symptom of 'logging off the Internet' a known Java problem, or a known malware? Might something still be residing on my system?


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

jfscullion said:


> Is the symptom of 'logging off the Internet' a known Java problem, or a known malware? Might something still be residing on my system?


I don't know anything about Java problems, but if you want to make sure your system's clean, try this.


----------

